# Spirit at the Dog Park



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow when did he get so huge!?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG....he's gorgeous. He has beautful eyes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome devil.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful Pics!!! He looks great  Love how the water is glistening off his fur in the sunlight!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is one stunning dog! I love the fact that his hips don't slope to ground, he looks wonderful and so grown up.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Good lord, that dog is gorgeous!
Love those piercing GSD eyes!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

handsome boy.....just cant get over how fast he has grown-up!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

What a handsome man. He looks so proud in all those pics!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!
Man did he grow fast


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so handsome and has gotten so big.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone. He really is growing like a weed!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very handsome!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Truly,ugly,dangerous dog!.
Yr baby can't be safe with him,so you need to sed him,my way!!.
Joke aside,I love yr boy!.
He's gorgeous!.


----------

